# GP-40 Problems!



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

1) I installed a QSI sound decoder and am trying to operate it with the QSI G Wire receiver and an Airwire throttle. It works just fine on track power but won't work on battery. I'm using the Li-ion battery and it meters out at 20 volts. And I did this BEFORE I rerouted the battery wires. Has anyone tried a GP-40 with battery power? Does it work? Is anyone else having battery problems. 2) Well I figured out why the battery plug wires aren't routed thru the holes above the coupler. When you run the wires thru the holes the coupler mounting shaft is in the way. I cut these wires and was finally able to reroute them thru the holes and then solder the wires back together but it took over an hour. I guess the factory doesn't want to spend that much time routing wires. I'm really getting tired of bench testing Aristocrafts locomotives. Any more problems with them and I will send them a bill for my services!


----------



## Dan Love (Jan 3, 2008)

Make sure the qsi is seeing the battery. 
If it is do the following.
Remove the engine from the track. 

Use a two amp fuse connected to your power supply. Use it in place of the battery after removing it. 
See if the QSI turns on 

Dan


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Make sure that the fequency on BOTH the decoder and the throttle match....I purchased a QSI G-Wire at the SELSTS, but have not yet installed it..they told me all I have to do is turn it on and as long as the fequencies of both the G-Wire and the Throttle match it is suppose to work...out of the box..if they match.

As far as the wires...I don't have an Aristoo GP-40.

Bubba


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got it working. I had to charge the Aristo battery a total of 11 hours to bring it up to a metered voltage of 25 volts and it now works. Need to try and charge the other 2 batteries this weekend. (I don't leave them unattended while charging). So far I am impressed with the QSI sound decoders and have ordered units for my SD-45 and Dash 9. Once those are installed and configures I want to get one for my Pacific. I am currently converting one of my older U25-B's into a battery car to use between the GP-40 and the SD-45. Hope to get it done by next weekend. Will post pictures or a video. Thanks to everyone for all your help.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, can be a smart guy despit his photo.


----------

